# What Country is the Biggest Exporter of Oil to the U.S.?



## Matt73 (Feb 22, 2011)

I found this out a while back, but was really surprised by what country actually supplies the most oil to the United States. Without looking it up, click on what country you _think_ it is.

Here is the revised link Mary Ann:

http://www.eia.doe.gov/pub/oil_gas/petroleum/data_publications/company_level_imports/current/import.html


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 22, 2011)

I know...scary isn't it, at the prices that WE pay for oil/fuels, in comparison...(check out on-line what a litre of gas costs in Saudi Arabia for example) yet we let so much of it go. Bad politics going on..."we" always practically give what we have away until we short ourselves.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 22, 2011)

Insane...(revised link to page at top)


----------



## Miniv (Feb 23, 2011)

Matt, They shut down the page! (not surprised.)


----------



## supaspot (Feb 23, 2011)

how much do you pay per a litre ? Ive always heard you get it really cheap or is that wrong? we pay one euro and forty cents and up per litre and its still rising


----------



## CZP1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow~I had no idea. Who knew! Gas is at $3.41 a gallon in Charlotte, NC and they say it will be going up up up.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 23, 2011)

supaspot said:


> how much do you pay per a litre ? Ive always heard you get it really cheap or is that wrong? we pay one euro and forty cents and up per litre and its still rising


We pay $1.16 right now. It was pretty cheap (around .70/litre) until the war in Iraq began...


----------



## Minimor (Feb 23, 2011)

$1.16/litre? We're at $1.049 and have been since Christmas. All last year we were at 96.9 They say gas will go up within the next week--I just hate to see how much!


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm' mm I wonder why Brandon is cheaper than Winnipeg. When we gassed up this morning it was $1.08/litre.


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it is $1.18 per litre today...just went up a cent last night.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 23, 2011)

I know--that's totally unusual, Winnipeg has always had cheaper gas than Brandon, but not this winter, for whatever reason. Someone was out here visiting last week & they said the same thing--they were paying more in Winnipeg.

I heard just this morning that someone from here was in Portage yesterday and paid 1.099. I half expected the price to be up here when I filled my truck yesterday but it was still at the 1.049 at noon.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 23, 2011)

Last time I checked (a few days ago...and we all know how fast the price can change) we were at $1.16/liter For those who can't do the conversion, there are roughly 4 liters in a gallon so....$4.64/gallon (actually slightly more since 4 liters don't quite make a gallon) I've heard its going to go _way_ higher this summer too.



We were just discussing this morning how these prices would affect people and the economy. When fuel prices climb everything else does too (except wages of course) We were joking about using the horses to go for groceries lol, hope it stays a joke.


----------



## Katiean (Feb 23, 2011)

I may be wrong about this. But, don't we refine and then export the gas here in the states? I know some countries do not refine their own oil. However, I do not see how some Arab country having internal unrest can put our gas prices so high. I was shocked at our prices last week when I heard that oil was around $80 a barrel. I think we were only paying around $2.35 a gallon the last time oil was that price. I think that these oil companies, that are making record profits, should have their profits limited since the whole world depends on oil. You know, drop the price of gas/fuel and drop the price of harvest. In turn drop the price to the wholesaler. Drop the price to the store. Drop the price to the consumer. We can all eat and still have a little money left for actually going someplace. I just went from Reno, NV to Sacramento, CA and back again and it and it cost me $3.45 a gallon for a total of $72. It is a total of 250 miles. Yet these oil companies are still making record profits. Why doesn't the government step in and say enough is enough. They did with the telephone service and they regulated the airlines. Why not the oil companies?


----------



## Shari (Feb 23, 2011)

Why doesn't the Gov do something about it... well because they like money and big Oil, pads their pockets.


----------



## anoki (Feb 23, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Last time I checked (a few days ago...and we all know how fast the price can change) we were at $1.16/liter For those who can't do the conversion, there are roughly 4 liters in a gallon so....$4.64/gallon (actually slightly more since 4 liters don't quite make a gallon)


Actually Reignmaker, that's not quite right....

There are 3.7854 Litres in a _*US Gallon*_ (which is different from an _*Imperial Gallon*_ which has 4.546 Litres in it)

So comparing our gas at $1.16/L it would be roughly $4.39/US Gal

I saw gas at $1.21/L on my way to Toronto on the weekend



:shocked then filled up on Monday at $1.10/L between here and London (in London it was all at $1.15/L). I think that is what annoys me is the drastic difference in price. At a gas station a couple of weeks ago, it was $1.04, then 3 hours later when I drove by the same station, it had skyrocketed to $1.15/L.....

Makes me feel old to think when I got my first car, I was filling up at $0.56/L!!!!! But it really wasn't *that* long ago....





~kathryn


----------



## Minimor (Feb 23, 2011)

$0.56/L?? I remember living in North Dakota and Mom would fill up with gas for well under $1/gallon. I can't remember what the exact price was, somewhere between $0.50 and $0.75 per gallon. It went up one time--I want to say to $0.76/gallon but could be wrong on that--and people were saying in disbelief "they say gas is going to go to a dollar per gallon someday" I wonder what they'd have said then if someone had suggested that "someday" gas would be over $3 per gallon?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 23, 2011)

anoki said:


> Actually Reignmaker, that's not quite right....
> 
> There are 3.7854 Litres in a _*US Gallon*_ (which is different from an _*Imperial Gallon*_ which has 4.546 Litres in it)
> 
> ...


Oops, you are correct anoki, my math is lousy today (my excuse is I have a nasty cold and am all drugged up



)


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 23, 2011)

We pay a lot of tax on our gas for things like healthcare (among other things). We'd pay a lot less if it weren't for that. I'll pay more for that


----------



## Katiean (Feb 23, 2011)

Our gas is not high because of health care (I think they are gonna stuff that (health care) back in Obama's pocket). The U.S. Gas prices are high solely because of oil companies greed and profits. When they have people having to choose between going to work and eating maybe then they will figure they have enough.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 24, 2011)

Got this email just the other day:

Here's an astonishing read. Important and verifiable information :

About 6 months ago, the writer was watching a news program on oil and one of the Forbes Bros. was the guest. The host said to Forbes, "I am going to ask you a direct question and I would like a direct answer; how much oil does the U.S. have in the ground?" Forbes did not miss a beat, he said, "more than all the Middle East put together." Please read below.

The U. S. Geological Service issued a report in April 2008 that only scientists and oil men knew was coming, but man was it big. It was a revised report (hadn't been updated since 1995) on how much oil was in this area of the western 2/3 of North Dakota, western South Dakota, and extreme eastern Montana ..... check THIS out:

The Bakken is the largest domestic oil discovery since Alaska 's Prudhoe Bay , and has the potential to eliminate all American dependence on foreign oil. The Energy Information Administration (EIA) estimates it at 503 billion barrels. Even if just 10% of the oil is recoverable... at $107 a barrel, we're looking at a resource base worth more than $5...3 trillion.

"When I first briefed legislators on this, you could practically see their jaws hit the floor. They had no idea.." says Terry Johnson, the Montana Legislature's financial analyst.

"This sizable find is now the highest-producing onshore oil field found in the past 56 years," reportsThe Pittsburgh Post Gazette. It's a formation known as the Williston Basin , but is more commonly referred to as the 'Bakken.' It stretches from Northern Montana , through North Dakota and into Canada . For years, U. S. oil exploration has been considered a dead end. Even the 'Big Oil' companies gave up searching for major oil wells decades ago. However, a recent technological breakthrough has opened up the Bakken's massive reserves..... and we now have access of up to 500 billion barrels. And because this is light, sweet oil, those billions of barrels will cost Americans just $16 PER BARREL!

That's enough crude to fully fuel the American economy for 2041 years straight. And if THAT didn't throw you on the floor, then this next one should - because it's from 2006!

U.. S. Oil Discovery- Largest Reserve in the World

Stansberry Report Online - 4/20/2006

Hidden 1,000 feet beneath the surface of the Rocky Mountains lies the largest untapped oil reserve in the world. It is more than 2 TRILLION barrels. On August 8, 2005 President Bush mandated its extraction. In three and a half years of high oil prices none has been extracted. With this motherload of oil why are we still fighting over off-shore drilling?

They reported this stunning news: We have more oil inside our borders, than all the other proven reserves on earth.. Here are the official estimates:

- 8-times as much oil as Saudi Arabia

- 18-times as much oil as Iraq

- 21-times as much oil as Kuwait

- 22-times as much oil as Iran

- 500-times as much oil as Yemen

- and it's all right here in the Western United States .

HOW can this BE? HOW can we NOT BE extracting this? Because the environmentalists and others have blocked all efforts to help America become independent of foreign oil! Again, we are letting a small group of people dictate our lives and our economy.....WHY?

James Bartis, lead researcher with the study says we've got more oil in this very compact area than the entire Middle East -more than 2 TRILLION barrels untapped. That's more than all the proven oil reserves of crude oil in the world today, reports The Denver Post.

Don't think 'OPEC' will drop its price - even with this find? Think again! It's all about the competitive marketplace, - it has to. Think OPEC just might be funding the environmentalists?

By the way...this is all true. Check it out at the link below!!!

GOOGLE it, or follow this link. It will blow your mind.

http://www.usgs.gov/newsroom/article.asp?ID=1911


----------



## stormy (Feb 24, 2011)

Just keep in mind there are billions of diamonds in the world, the supply is controlled by a few large cartels to keep the price up....couldn't be happening with oil now could it??


----------



## Miniv (Feb 24, 2011)

stormy said:


> Just keep in mind there are billions of diamonds in the world, the supply is controlled by a few large cartels to keep the price up....couldn't be happening with oil now could it??


Exactly, Stormy. Exactly.


----------



## tagalong (Feb 24, 2011)

That viral email is a combination of true and false information....

http://www.snopes.com/politics/gasoline/bakken.asp


----------



## supaspot (Feb 25, 2011)

whats the answer then ...who is the biggest exporter to the U.S . ?


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 25, 2011)

List of oil exporters to USA

Still Canada, as far as I can find.


----------



## Katiean (Feb 26, 2011)

stormy said:


> Just keep in mind there are billions of diamonds in the world, the supply is controlled by a few large cartels to keep the price up....couldn't be happening with oil now could it??


I have never seen a diamond that I had to have to fill my stomach or my gas tank or heat my home. People can do with out diamonds. If you can not afford them you do not buy them. It is really hard to not be able to put gas in your car to go to work.


----------



## supaspot (Feb 26, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> I found this out a while back, but was really surprised by what country actually supplies the most oil to the United States. Without looking it up, click on what country you _think_ it is.
> 
> Here is the revised link Mary Ann:
> 
> http://www.eia.doe.g...ent/import.html





Sue_C. said:


> List of oil exporters to USA
> 
> Still Canada, as far as I can find.


so why is that surprising ? I was expecting it to be some small country we've never heard of , hence the "surprise"


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 26, 2011)

> so why is that surprising ? I was expecting it to be some small country we've never heard of , hence the "surprise"


I think the reason it is "surprising" to me is because despite the fact that we produce, refine, and sell HUGE amounts of oil, we ourselves pay MUCH more for our oils/fuels than the Counties we sell/export to.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 26, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> I think the reason it is "surprising" to me is because despite the fact that we produce, refine, and sell HUGE amounts of oil, we ourselves pay MUCH more for our oils/fuels than the Counties we sell/export to.



...but isn't that because you are paying tax on it for healthcare, etc as Matt said?


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 26, 2011)

It's also surprising because many (including myself) assume it's a Middle East country. That's all.


----------



## supaspot (Feb 26, 2011)

Im more surprised that you import any oil when you have so much of it yourselves , doesnt seem sensible to take that amount of money out of the country


----------



## Sonya (Feb 27, 2011)

Does Canada import much oil? I really don't know. I know here in the US there is a whole lot of oil we could be using for ourselves. So why aren't we? The answer depends on who you ask. There are an awful lot of environmental restraints here I can tell you that.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 27, 2011)

I knew the answer because I had checked on this a few years back..... Canada, followed by Mexico!

And yes, it is run by a handful that want to suck in as much profit as they can, and are still setting record profits at everyone else's expense.... just like all the big corporations do. Not even going to go there today.... makes my blood pressure go places where it shouldnt.


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Sonya said:


> ...but isn't that because you are paying tax on it for healthcare, etc as Matt said?


Nope, our gas-specific taxes are supposed to go towards highways, not health care, that is our usual sales taxes, which are incorporated into everything we buy.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 27, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> Nope, our gas-specific taxes are supposed to go towards highways, not health care, that is our usual sales taxes, which are incorporated into everything we buy.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I thought I had read that some went to healthcare on this thread. So your sales tax is not providence related like in the US it regulated by the state not federal? It's the same regardless the providence?


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 27, 2011)

[/quote

I thought I had read that some went to healthcare on this thread. So your sales tax is not providence related like in the US it regulated by the state not federal? It's the same regardless the providence?

There is a federal tax, then there are a couple other provincial taxes; the HST, and GST. The gas-specific taxes are called road-taxes, and as far as I am aware, have nothing to do with health care.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so scared about how high the gas prices are going up...just listening to my parents talk makes me so upset. They said by Labor day gas is going to be up to $4 a gallon and possibly $5 this summer! Then once that goes up the price of everything else is going up.


----------

